# For all you wood-working people...



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw this on the giggles.com website and I couldn't help but think of you guys that make wooden toys and such:

http://www.giggle.com/p/18355/c/559/cl/875/Floating-Fish-Mobile.aspx?&s=2&keyword=875

They are charging $130 for these mobiles!!!! Unbelievable! But you and I know that the materials couldn't POSSIBLY cost more than $10-15 (heavy duty fishing line... decent wood.. and whatever special saw you use to cute these types of intricate shapes). Anyhow, if you think you could make these, I'll bet you could sell them for a fraction of what this site does and make a decent side-income.. especially if you sell on etsy (etsy.com). There are not a lot of mobiles made out of wood on there. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Good lord! That's...ROBBERY! There's less than $3.00 of wood there (unless it's a HUGE piece). I see it's from Denmark....

wow. color me flabbergasted.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, that's what I was thinking! I guess it's some kind of 'fancy' wood, but it just looks like wood to me!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

It's pine. 16" h x 16" w.

Daylight robbery!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahhh...but it has a DANISH finish! :rotfl:

I"m thinking that there's a definite need for some "made in America" wooden mobiles. This would be a great market for someone with a jigsaw, bandsaw. Seriously. Finishing super fine so no splinters. Probably multiple coats of something non-toxic....


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Hm... Danish finish must be very costly!? 

I could make this so easily on my scroll saw. Maybe after the big move...


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting that ----- now you can pay my hosp bill for Sticker Shock laffin----- thats whats wrong with the crafters I know ----- they are pricing themselves out of the market with their prices and Crying and saying people arent buying because of the economy


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I am starting to do some that are made for the price in OAK. Check out how I carve at deviantart.com the search words are firethorn, carved, owl, and stick.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Might be nice to see one using different woods for variety of color. Maybe some red oak, white oak, cherry, walnut, poplar or maple? It could be resawn to get twice as much out of a board even though that size wouldn't take much anyway. Could also do them all in pine or plywood and paint them like different color fish. Just some ideas. I can't get to my tools or I'd give it a shot. Wood I have, space to work, I have not. 


Nomad


----------

